# Was ist mit dem Chat los?



## icks-Tina (16 Juli 2007)

vielleicht hilft ja ne kleine Umfrage.... seit ich hier bin muß ich leider beobachten das es einen Chat gibt , der auch ganz gut aufgebaut ist in seiner Struktur , aber das da NIE einer anwesend ist ( außer ich vielleicht ...haha) ?....stimmt da was nicht?..... wo keine "Member" sind kann auch nicht "gechatet" werden !!!? oder !!!!! selbst Moderatoren oder Admins die online sind sollten da doch eigentlich einfach mal "präsent" sein! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (16 Juli 2007)

Hallo Heinzi,
im Prinzip hast du ja recht… nur haben die meisten User, Mods und auch Admins eine mehr oder weniger aufregende Beschäftigung die es ihnen tagsüber selten ermöglicht sich längere zeit auf dem Board aufzuhalten geschweige den im chat zu warten. Die beste Möglichkeit ein Mitglied des Teams im chat zu erreichen ist sich abends einzuloggen und etwas geduld zu haben oder es am Sonntagabend zu versuchen.

Leider wird der chat von den Usern nicht so angenommen wie wir uns das gewünscht hatten aber vielleicht bringt deine Anfrage einige dazu doch mal zu chatten

Das ist ein ähnliches Problem wie mit dem Bedanken oder auch mal eigene Posts zu erstellen… die meisten hier an Board sind leider nur Spanner und Lecher die nichts zum Boardgeschehen beitragen. 
*Aber es wird in der nächsten zeit eine große Säuberungsaktion geben in der viele inaktive User gelöscht werden. *

Grüße
Amun


----------



## icks-Tina (16 Juli 2007)

lecher = leecher?


naja ..ich werde heute dann mal n neuen Versuch starten ... Danke


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Nov. 2007)

Hallo!

Für mich gab es nur zwei Grund aktiv im Chat zu sein:
- "Pflicht" als Board-Mod
- unterhaltung mit dir 

Aber es gibt (aus meiner Sicht entscheidende Nachteile):
- Username aus dem Forum wird nicht übernommen, Anmeldung nötig, Registrierung nötig
- man sieht und hört nichts, wenn eine Antwort getippt wurde, sondern muss selbst gucken
- insgesamt zu schlicht, bzw. etwas unübersichtlich

Ich würde da eher eine Shoutbox empfehlen, bzw. wenn dann einen Chat, der blinkt bei einer neuen Antwort und der den Usernamen automatisch übernimmt!

mfg
Fr33chen


----------



## AMUN (10 Nov. 2007)

Die Shoutbox wird demnächst kommen und hoffentlich eine gute Ergänzung zu Chat sein

Grüße
Amun


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Nov. 2007)

AMUN schrieb:


> Die Shoutbox wird demnächst kommen und hoffentlich eine gute Ergänzung zu Chat sein


Schade, das es da keinen Danke-Button gibt  
Das ist doch mal eine gute Erweiterung! :thumbup: 
zumindest verglichen mit dem bisherigen Chat 
Ob es dann langfristig genutzt wird, wird man sehen...

mfg
Fr33chen


----------

